# FET set for Monday



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Just to let you all know I decided to go for my FET today and not have the immune tests as I appear to have had some of the level ones already, and they were ok.  So have stopped getting upset and down about what if there was something wrong and just go ahead with it.  Folie was 17mm today, scan tomorrow but OV should be imminent.  I just hope there is no underlying reason for my 3 failures and just as doctor said today at the clinic, - old eggs! She was lovely and so was the nurse, especially as I sat there in tears and explained loads of stuff about my worries to say the least!

Will post this on the other boards I am on so apologies in advance if you read this twice!!!!

Scared to death as its my last shot, but at least I wont be saying what if anymore and can move on to the going abroad bit if it fails!

Kathy xxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi 

Thought i would reply on here to. Glad ur going for fet and good luck Hun.

Katie xx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Just to let you all know in my region that FET is set for Monday pm, as long as they thaw out ok, even if there is only one that will be better than none.  Will dread waiting for that phone call and when I was reading stats on the board at the CRM this am, it said 85 FET's in 07, and only 13 worked!!!  Oh my god, I know that is probably good, as IVF is such a tricky thing, but I just bet they were all youngsters with great young eggs to boot!!! 

I know not very optimistic am I!  Let's see what Monday brings, and anyone else at the CRM on Monday at all let me know!  I am will be there hopefully around lunchtime.

Take care all and good luck with whatever treatment etc you are doing!

Kathy xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Well both embies thawed out ok, and had both put back at 3.30 pm this afternoon, they had probs with the catheter, had to try 2 different ones, apparently I had a kink in me!  Anyway have to do the 2WW not, but will try to keep busy.  Hit me when I got back just thought that this really is my last shot using my own eggs, but stopped myself getting teary so far, as its not good for the embies is it!

Kathy xxx


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Good luck


----------



## Twinkle1975 (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh - best of luck Kathy - got fingers and toes crossed for you hon.

Stick, embies, stick!!!

Good luck - hope your 2ww flies by and that you get your much deserved BFP at the end  xxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks so much Twinkle, at the moment I will take that message and hug it like mad, hit a bit of a low to say the least today, very   but its not gone full blown as yet!

Weird symptoms one minutes, and then nothing, and the nausea I've had the last few days has more or less gone, then it sort of reappears and the bloated tum bit continues - though I did have beetroot with my salad! lol x  not so many jabs now, I am sure it should be implantation day today/tomorrow (day 5/6) so surely I should feel something - even though I have been through this before. 

This   is awful, I have been handling it so well, probably cause I've had my nieces here til yesterday and job interviewing, maybe its just cause everything is getting on top of me!

Sorry you wrote to wish me good luck and I am rambling, I wish I could say it was the drugs I'm on for FET - but I'm not and it was a natural cycle!  If not the hormones, but then why??

Question, questions eh!!!!  Just wish I had the answer, I think it is because its hit me now its my last shot with my own eggs, even though I am happy to go for donor, these embies are mine biologically arent they, that's being 45 for you!

Must get more positive I really must,everyone on FF has been fabulous and sent so many messages from the different boards, I think I am just being selfish.

Ramble over so sorry,    

Will be positive next time, must go and apologise to my piccy of the embies pre-FET and talk to them in my tum, a jolly song eh perhaps!!!
lol
thanks
kathy xxx


----------



## Twinkle1975 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ah - you carry on Kathy!  It's such a trying and emotional time - it's no wonder you are feeling this way.  No need to apologies at all.

Yep - implantation is due any time now, so make sure you are thoroughly spoiled and keep as calm and relaxed as you possibly can.

Your time WILL come - one way or other.  

Sending huge amounts of dust, glue and PMA...                      

Twinkle xxxx


----------



## olgakorbut (Jul 5, 2008)

Rather than me put an update here, as I am going very much insane on my 2WW, I thought it easier to put the link to my 2WW diary - if anyone wants to attempt to read it without going to sleep   

Kathy xxxx 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151514.msg2334912#msg2334912


----------

